# talking is best



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Only 3 weeks now untill i'm in cyprus. Hopefully got an appartment and job sorted out. I found the best way to find anything is word of mouth from people already in the country it's better than the internet.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Andy, 
Good luck with the move.

In many ways I do think that talking to people in the country is a good way of getting information but I also think that sites like this give good advice too. In countries like Cyprus there is a lot of conflicting information out there, partly because legislation and common practice are changing. I have found that general discussion on this site in particular can shed light on confusing situations. I do hope you have found Expat Forum to be of help too!


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> Only 3 weeks now untill i'm in cyprus. Hopefully got an appartment and job sorted out. I found the best way to find anything is word of mouth from people already in the country it's better than the internet.


Hi andy

Please you got sorted out we are arriving on 3 May. What do you mean word of mouth do you know people already out there ?


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Andy,
> Good luck with the move.
> 
> In many ways I do think that talking to people in the country is a good way of getting information but I also think that sites like this give good advice too. In countries like Cyprus there is a lot of conflicting information out there, partly because legislation and common practice are changing. I have found that general discussion on this site in particular can shed light on confusing situations. I do hope you have found Expat Forum to be of help too!


This site is like talking. I meen looking for work and place to live the sites that are about i have found are next to useless. This site is good


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Hi andy
> 
> Please you got sorted out we are arriving on 3 May. What do you mean word of mouth do you know people already out there ?


yes i know a few people there already and they can find out things for you local to where you are going to live and normally at a better price or for work. the appartment they have found for me is 2 bed furnished for 320pm. What area are you moving to?


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> yes i know a few people there already and they can find out things for you local to where you are going to live and normally at a better price or for work. the appartment they have found for me is 2 bed furnished for 320pm. What area are you moving to?


Originally We had hoped Ayia Napa, Protaras area but have been offered an apartment in Paphos from a friend who isn't using it and we just have to pay for the utilities but if we find work in the East would prefer to stay there. We are in ayia Napa from 3rd to 17th May at moment then heading over to Paphos to collect the keys and meet my friend for keys etc, then we will be seeing what happens after that who knows!!


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Originally We had hoped Ayia Napa, Protaras area but have been offered an apartment in Paphos from a friend who isn't using it and we just have to pay for the utilities but if we find work in the East would prefer to stay there. We are in ayia Napa from 3rd to 17th May at moment then heading over to Paphos to collect the keys and meet my friend for keys etc, then we will be seeing what happens after that who knows!!


I am flying out on the 11th may and staying in pernera, paralimini for first week got to look at the app in kapparis. Will have to keep in touch and maybe meet in ayia or protaras for a beer before you go to paphos.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> I am flying out on the 11th may and staying in pernera, paralimini for first week got to look at the app in kapparis. Will have to keep in touch and maybe meet in ayia or protaras for a beer before you go to paphos.


Kapparis is one of the areas we looked at and have stayed at Penera before. Beer sounds good 2 me in the sunshine pure heaven


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Kapparis is one of the areas we looked at and have stayed at Penera before. Beer sounds good 2 me in the sunshine pure heaven


The beer will be sorted then. Are you going out on your own or a couple?


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

As a couple what about you?


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynno said:


> As a couple what about you?


i'm on my own so more friends the better. look foward to meeting. still trying to work out how to do things on this site.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Well you got 2 more now. another couple I have met on here flew out today and she has got my mobile no. they are up for meeting up 2 I think they are eventually going to stay at Ayia Trias which I think is up that way. I am supposed to be ironing and sorting stuff out for the move  

know what you mean about the site I just bungle my way around. speak soon


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi 

I should be arriving in Paphos at the end of May. Not quite sure when yet as I haven't booked the flight yet. I'll be travelling on my own and it would be great to meet up with people when I get there if you're going to be in the area. Bit daunting at the moment but staying positive and looking forward to the experience.

Jilly


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi
> 
> I should be arriving in Paphos at the end of May. Not quite sure when yet as I haven't booked the flight yet. I'll be travelling on my own and it would be great to meet up with people when I get there if you're going to be in the area. Bit daunting at the moment but staying positive and looking forward to the experience.
> 
> Jilly


I'll be the other end of the island but good luck and enjoy


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Andy. Hopefully someone will be my end of the island (Gulp!). Am really looking forward to it, just got to get the tears and worry out of the way first, but hey it'll be great, I'm sure of that!

Good luck to you too!

Jilly


----------



## SJT (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Jillywilly, I'm in the same boat as you, making plans for the first step and heading to Pahos mid to end May. Right in the middle of picking my first spot to drop my bags, Thinking of Kato Paphos just for a couple of weeks to find my feet then find a more permanent spot and hopefully meet some expat friends also.


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

SJT said:


> Hi Jillywilly, I'm in the same boat as you, making plans for the first step and heading to Pahos mid to end May. Right in the middle of picking my first spot to drop my bags, Thinking of Kato Paphos just for a couple of weeks to find my feet then find a more permanent spot and hopefully meet some expat friends also.


Hi - I'm also going to book a two week holiday/fact-finding mission in Paphos. Kato Paphos looks like a good start. Do you have accommodation sorted or are you going to sort that out when you get there?

I'm looking to meet other expats too. I've had some great info from this site which is extremely helpful when doing something like this.

By the way, nice to meet a fellow Scot, I'm from Glasgow originally but unfortunately lost the accent years ago, lol.

Jilly


----------



## SJT (Mar 12, 2009)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi - I'm also going to book a two week holiday/fact-finding mission in Paphos. Kato Paphos looks like a good start. Do you have accommodation sorted or are you going to sort that out when you get there?
> 
> I'm looking to meet other expats too. I've had some great info from this site which is extremely helpful when doing something like this.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just about have a roof over my head, been looking through loads of sites and have a shortlist of 5. So, over the next few days, I'll book my flight (from Aberdeen) and finalise the apartment. It's gonna be Kato Paphos I think, mainly cos I can just wander about most of the area without a car. I'm also gonna tour the nearby area but will just hire a car as and when. Don't want to be stuck in the middle of nowhere on my first trip as this whole move is daunting enough. I'm originally from Dundee but my job allowed me to escape many moons ago. I work in Africa now and looking to settle in Cyprus instead of heading back to the UK each time.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Jillywilly said:


> Thanks Andy. Hopefully someone will be my end of the island (Gulp!). Am really looking forward to it, just got to get the tears and worry out of the way first, but hey it'll be great, I'm sure of that!
> 
> Good luck to you too!
> 
> Jilly


Hi Jilly

I am planning on being in Paphos from about the 17th May and will prob stay at Kato Paphos until friends apartment is available, I'm sure we will be fine

If you fancy a beer we could meet up.

Lynn


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Hi Jilly
> 
> I am planning on being in Paphos from about the 17th May and will prob stay at Kato Paphos until friends apartment is available, I'm sure we will be fine
> 
> ...


Hi - I'm just at the point of booking my flight and first couple of weeks accommodation in a hotel. It seems like such a lot to organise at the moment but it'll get done I'm sure.

A beer would be very welcome! Thanks Lynn

Jilly


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi - I'm just at the point of booking my flight and first couple of weeks accommodation in a hotel. It seems like such a lot to organise at the moment but it'll get done I'm sure.
> 
> A beer would be very welcome! Thanks Lynn
> 
> Jilly


Let me know when you have booked your flights and where you are staying and I'll let you know if we are still in Paphos then.

A nice cool beer in the sunshine will make it all worthwhile


----------

